# Share your wisdom of the day.



## Alain De Vos (Jun 29, 2021)

Mine, starting to learn something new is always a huge step.
Building on learned knowledge however can go very smooth and gradually.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 30, 2021)

Never judge a book by its cover, or assume you're read it without knowing how it ends.


----------



## Zvoni (Jun 30, 2021)

1) A day you haven't learned something new, is a wasted day
2) Be careful what you wish for, it might come true.....


----------



## mer (Jun 30, 2021)

Pants first, then shoes.
Coffee, it's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## Zvoni (Jun 30, 2021)

mer said:


> Coffee, it's not just for breakfast anymore.


Ah yes....how could i forget:
Starting a day without coffee is like going to war without a gun......


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 30, 2021)

For me a coffee with sugar and hertekamp jenever. You must try it.
You can't smell it. Even you wife can't smell it.


----------



## mer (Jun 30, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> For me a coffee with sugar and hertekamp jenever. You must try it.
> You can't smell it. Even you wife can't smell it.


jenver, is that what a non-worldly American would call Gin?
My coffee is taken black, no sugar, no cream.  Just coffee, hot.  Learned that way it doesn't make a sticky mess if spilled.


----------



## dacrackerx64 (Jun 30, 2021)

1. Be optimistic and do your best to be nice and helpful to people. This
is especially true if you are a leader. 

2. Learn to accept that you aren't always right. It is a valuable skill to admit
when you are wrong. 

3. Learn to be decisive when you have very favorable odds. Bet *hard *when you
are certain that you will gain from it. Likewise, don't bet at all if the odds are
stacked against you. Be rational. 

4. Start saving early for retirement, owning your home etc. But don't save too
much as it is important to enjoy your life as well. Spending money on things 
that make you truly happy while spending less/nothing on things that doesn't
matter to you is probably the way to go. 

5. Do not let other people dictate how you should live your life. Don't hurt
anyone and enjoy your life as you see fit.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 30, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> For me a coffee with sugar and hertekamp jenever. You must try it.
> You can't smell it. Even you wife can't smell it.


I knew a couple that drank "Irish Coffee" in a cup at the breakfast table so their kids wouldn't know they were snorting whisky before they went to school.

Yeah... That's the Ticket...
Nobody will ever know...


----------



## a6h (Jun 30, 2021)

You can't clean up a bad mic in post.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Jun 30, 2021)

If you can survive death, you can probably survive anything.


----------



## mer (Jun 30, 2021)

I woke up above ground, by definition today is a good day.


----------



## a6h (Jun 30, 2021)

Fuzzbox said:


> If you can survive death, you can probably survive anything.


With the exception of taxman.


----------



## wolffnx (Jun 30, 2021)

if you got a bad day,tomorrow you cant start again
allways will be a new day


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2021)

My daily dose of wisdom comes from here: http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl


----------



## rsronin (Jul 1, 2021)

firefox add-on vimium not responding, what are all those jjjj's and kkkk's doing within dmenu


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 1, 2021)

Never trust the Government.


----------



## Zvoni (Jul 1, 2021)

sko said:


> My daily dose of wisdom comes from here: http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl


Ah....the good, old Bastard Operator From Hell
Yes, that's a classic


----------



## Lamia (Jul 1, 2021)

Mistake teaches one another way of doing things.


----------



## mer (Jul 1, 2021)

A wise man learns from someone else's mistakes.


----------



## scottro (Jul 1, 2021)

In Japanese, the characters for tomorrow read as clear day. To an English speaker like myself, that seemed very poetic and optimistic, especially from a language where the usual word for thank you loosely translates as things are rough.  
Oddly enough, none of my Japanese friends ever noticed the hidden optimism, it's just a word, I guess in the sense that we don't think how goodbye is actually short for God be with you.

Not sure what the moral of that is, but there is one, somewhere.


----------



## Hakaba (Jul 1, 2021)

1) do not share your wisdom, you are not better than others
2) accept that live is paradoxical


----------



## astyle (Jul 1, 2021)

scottro said:


> In Japanese, the characters for tomorrow read as clear day. To an English speaker like myself, that seemed very poetic and optimistic, especially from a language where the usual word for thank you loosely translates as things are rough.
> Oddly enough, none of my Japanese friends ever noticed the hidden optimism, it's just a word, I guess in the sense that we don't think how goodbye is actually short for God be with you.
> 
> Not sure what the moral of that is, but there is one, somewhere.


You mean this? BTW, you should watch Zetsubou Sensei, that show has some VERY good explanations of how a single set of kanji characters can be read in 3 or 4 different ways. And it's funny, too.

Edit: The link I provided shows some different-looking kanji for "Ashita" (which is the commonly used Japanese word for "Tomorrow") than for "Clear Day"


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 1, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> "Irish Coffee"



Coco Pops with Baileys instead of milk. Not _every_ morning, but it's just the ticket.


----------



## scottro (Jul 1, 2021)

The word is ashita.  I've usually seen it written as it is in the first choice on this page.  https://jisho.org/search/ashita.  The kanji you're linking to is one that I"ve seen as asu, morning.
 The first part of ashita is http://nihongo.monash.edu/cgi-bin/wwwjdic?1MMJ明  is the kanji for akarui, bright.  That's the way I've always seen it written, but I don't read that much Japanese. However, when I was better at it (though never fluent) is when I noticed this and started pointing it out to people. This was 20-25 years ago now. 
Now, I'm terrible. :-(  I can probably write about 10 characters, where I could once do about 500. But even native speaker friends have found that computers have hurt their ability to remember how to write many characters.  

And yes, you're quite right, almost all characters have at least two readings, a Japanese reading and Chinese reading, and often many other ways of being pronounced.


----------



## bobmc (Jul 2, 2021)

> Somewhere, something incredible is waiting to be known. Sharon Begley


----------



## Lamia (Jul 2, 2021)

mer said:


> A wise man learns from someone else's mistakes.


But not from his!
That's why "mistake teaches us another way of doing things" is better. It was one of Napoleon Hill's.


----------



## Zvoni (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't make a mistake twice. There are enough to choose from......


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 2, 2021)

scottro, this is what I have as the kanji for jitte, or 10 Hands:





Can be pronounced jutte, or sword breaker. A truncheon type iweapon with a notch on the underside used to catch and break a sword still in use by Japanese law enforcement today.


----------



## mer (Jul 2, 2021)

A good start to the day is listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn Voodoo Child.


----------



## Fuzzbox (Jul 2, 2021)

mer said:


> A good start to the day is listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn Voodoo Child.


A good end to the day is listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan Little Wing


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 2, 2021)

I prefer a Kid Rock playlist of Trucker Anthem, Cowboy, American Bad Ass and Bawitdaba on days when I need to get moving. Like today.

Robin Trower for Long Misty Days.


----------



## scottro (Jul 2, 2021)

Trihexagonal, yes, that's the kanji that I know  of. We actually have two of them, gifts from friends visiting from Japan.


----------



## astyle (Jul 2, 2021)

Lamia said:


> But not from his!


That, I disagree with. If you don't learn from your own mistakes (as well as from mistakes of others), you never learn. I made truckloads of mistakes while playing with FreeBSD, and learned from them.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 3, 2021)

astyle said:


> That, I disagree with. If you don't learn from your own mistakes (as well as from mistakes of others), you never learn. I made truckloads of mistakes while playing with FreeBSD, and learned from them.


Then comes another from Napoleon Hill:
Every adversity has a seed of equal or greater benefit. 

The truckloads of mistakes, when surmounted, yield a greater benefit - knowledge, more reliable system, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 3, 2021)

What doesn't kill me makes me stronger, and only the strong survive. 

It's Natures Way. I am such a fan.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hakaba said:


> 1) do not share your wisdom, you are not better than others
> 2) accept that live is paradoxical


I am no better than anyone and worse than most. 
I am smarter than most but not as smart as everyone. 

It doesn't make me smaller to raise them up and it doesn't make me dumber to make them smarter. 

They will never be as smart as me when I am the one teaching them, because there are some things I just cannot teach.

And it's what you don't know that can make the smartest person a fool.


----------



## a6h (Jul 3, 2021)

Ideas come and go, stories stay.
-- Taleb, Nicholas. The Black Swan


----------



## fernandel (Jul 3, 2021)

> "Everyone thinks of changing the world, but no one thinks of changing
> himself.”
> 
> Leo Tolstoy


----------



## scottro (Jul 3, 2021)

Came across one that I think is very good for those who have lost someone. Apparently someone's mother passed away and they wrote or texted comedian Norm MacDonald asking for some comfort. Norm wrote back, Just remember all the love that your mother gave you, and do your best to share it with those around you.

As for the Nietzsche, I don't agree with it. In the 80's I trained dogs, and I could see that after a certain point, pressure just made them weaker. Since then, I've seen it in humans too. I think it depends upon the human. After what Trihexagonal has shared of his life, I think it might be true in his case. For me, being a wimp at heart, it's only true up to a point. Sigh.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 3, 2021)

Lamia said:


> Napoleon Hill



Unknown to me before today. Thanks!









						Napoleon Hill - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 3, 2021)

Norm's kind words would have fallen flat on me.

If you have to lay and hand on a child, or an animal, you have lost the fight.

That girl I talk about sometime abused a little Jack Terrier because he had a personality and you had to work with him. I dominated him once by turning him over on his back, rubbing his stomach while I held him down and told him I was the Boss. I would never have had to do more than look at him to get my point across and he was a good little dog.

I'm under a tremendous amount of pressure, but that's life. You either buckle under the strain or learn to live with it. You would not believe the HellI put HUD through on a regular basis and I'm going to win or die trying. It's a hard life and I've become hard to survive it. All my friends are long deal and people all around me are dying but I continue on against the odds.

I know what lies at the end of my journey, I've already made plans and measure time between now an then. The only difference is if I win my case is where I'll go, and I don't count on anything at this point.

I will come to a point in 2-3 years, maybe, where I'll have no choice but to voluntarily have myself commited to a State Institution and that's where I'll spend the rest of my life. I will have come a karmic full circle and end up back where I was created, and there will be some mean mf like me waiting for me when I get there.

That's my only viable option beside jail and hopefully I'll feel on familiar ground and at home there.


----------



## ccammack (Jul 3, 2021)

Success is the child of drudgery and perseverance. It cannot be coaxed or bribed; pay the price and it is yours. - Orison Swett Marden


----------



## Zvoni (Jul 5, 2021)

@ For those who lost a loved one: It really happened to me, that a wise man (old family friend who was a catholic priest) once told me: 
Do not mourn his death, but celebrate his life.

Wisdom of the day:
The highest compliment an instructor/teacher can get, is the success of his student


----------



## a6h (Jul 6, 2021)

_The word hardened means almost exactly what firewall means: nothing._
-- Michael W. Lucas

P.S. This has been taken out of context. Why not!


----------



## bobmc (Jul 7, 2021)

_Those who do not understand Unix are condemned to reinvent it, poorly._


----------



## marcus123 (Jul 7, 2021)

scottro said:


> In Japanese, the characters for tomorrow read as clear day. To an English speaker like myself, that seemed very poetic and optimistic, especially from a language where the usual word for thank you loosely translates as things are rough.
> Oddly enough, none of my Japanese friends ever noticed the hidden optimism, it's just a word, I guess in the sense that we don't think how goodbye is actually short for God be with you.
> 
> Not sure what the moral of that is, but there is one, somewhere.


I haven't noticed that too, it (clear day) is same in Chinese, your finding is awesome!


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 17, 2021)

> The spirit of the Valley never dies.     --Lao Tzu


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 9, 2021)

As societies grow decadent, the language grows decadent, too. Words are used to disguise, not to illuminate, action: you liberate a city by destroying it. Words are to confuse, so that at election time people will solemnly vote against their own interests. - Gore Vidal

There is a fine line between genius and insanity. I have erased this line. - Oscar Levant


----------



## Zvoni (Aug 23, 2021)

Code is like Humor: If you have to explain it, it's bad! - Cory House


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 23, 2021)

Zvoni said:


> One System to rule them all, One IDE to find them,
> One Code to bring them all, and to the Framework bind them,
> in the Land of Redmond, where the Windows lie.


Your Tolkienesque sig brought to mind a quote of his I have on file:

"Perilous to us all are the devices of an art deeper than that which we possess ourselves." - J.R.R. Tolkien

As a header to an article about Sorcery as related to computer programmers: 

"Computational processes are abstract beings that inhabit computers. As they evolve, processes manipulate other abstract things called _ data_.  The evolution of a process is directed by a pattern of rules called a _program_.  People create programs to direct processes. In effect, we conjure the spirits of the computer with our spells.

A computational process is indeed much like a sorcerer's idea of a spirit.  It cannot be seen or touched.  It is not composed of matter at all.  However, it is very real.  It can perform intellectual work. It can answer questions.  It can affect the world by disbursing money at a bank or by controlling a robot arm in a factory.  

The programs we use to conjure processes are like a sorcerer's spells.  They are carefully composed from symbolic expressions in arcane and esoteric _programming languages_ that prescribe the tasks we want our processes to perform."

Building Abstractions with Procedures

And the personal observation of how we invoke a command to summon a program like Sorcerers, with our skill in the dark art (to some) we all strive to Master.

But my brain is full of toxins and makes connections yours might not. 
Not to mention I taught my bot, Demonica, everything she knows about Sorcery. Ask her to tell your future.


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 27, 2021)

> Wise men don't need advice. Fools won't take it.  --Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 29, 2021)

You are free to choose, but you are not free from the consequences of your choice.


----------



## jbo (Sep 29, 2021)

Do not mistake activity for productivity.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 29, 2021)

When I become an evil overlord, I'll have a 5 year old advisor. Any plan he does not understand on the first explaination, I will not set in motion.


----------



## astyle (Sep 29, 2021)

Crivens said:


> When I become an evil overlord, I'll have a 5 year old advisor. Any plan he does not understand on the first explaination, I will not set in motion.


who's the evil overlord in that case?


----------



## Argentum (Sep 29, 2021)

Freshports shows you if IPv6 is working


----------



## a6h (Sep 29, 2021)

expandtab is the gateway to make(1) destruction.
-- anonymous cuckoo


----------



## Crivens (Sep 30, 2021)

astyle said:


> who's the evil overlord in that case?


Both. This is just a reminder that complex plans fail exponentially more easily than   simple ones.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 30, 2021)

When approaching your nearest petrol station, at dusk: 

cut the engine
switch off the headlights
raise the interior light
look away from the road
read a good book
have a distant tail light in your peripheral vision, through a reflection in the front window of someone's house
when the red flickers, decide whether to release the parking brake
if/when the time comes, coast a few inches then re-engage the parking brake
repeat steps 4–8 for an hour or so
enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 7, 2021)

When you live among wolves, never let the rest of the pack know you're sick or injured or they will be on you like the wolves they are.


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 7, 2021)

The Buddha's Five Things to Consider Before Speaking - Bright Way Zen
					

The Buddha taught there were five things to consider before speaking. Is what you’re about to say: Factual and true; Helpful, or beneficial; Spoken with kindness and good-will; Endearing (spoken gently, in a way the other person can hear);Timely.




					brightwayzen.org


----------



## Vull (Oct 8, 2021)

"Life is short; beseems not, then, in grief to live. Hope on, hope still for better days. Chain not to woe thine heart."



			QUINTUS SMYRNAEUS, THE FALL OF TROY BOOK 7 - Theoi Classical Texts Library


----------



## scottro (Oct 8, 2021)

I read this one in a book by a modern day Buddhist, I don't remember the context. Suppose you're in a boat and another boat bangs into you. You curse out the other boat, how they steer, are oblivious, etc.  Then, you look again and you see the boat is empty. Now you no longer have someone to rage against. I think the whole premise was that if we look at those who do us wrong as an empty boat, just sent by life, we spend a lot less time being angry, which as lots of people have said, is giving someone room in your mind, rent free.

Along those lines, another old Buddhist parable, the version I've seen is about two monks in Japan. They come to a river and there's a woman there, saying, please help me cross. One monk feels it's impure to be so close to a woman but the other monk puts her on his back and carries her across. She thanks him and leaves.
Now, as they're walking the other monk is going on and on about what a bad thing it was to get so close to a female, etc. etc.  The monk who carried the woman finally says, "I put her down once we crossed the river, but you've been carrying her for the last several hours."


By the way, I originally had a typo, saying suppose you're in a boot, rather boat, hence the quote below this post.


----------



## bsduck (Oct 8, 2021)

scottro said:


> Suppose you're in a boot and another boat bangs into you.


You mean something like a Viking raid in Italy?


----------



## astyle (Oct 8, 2021)

bsduck said:


> You mean something like a Viking raid in Italy?


More like rowing a boat in Venice lagoon and canals. But considering the Buddhist monks, this is a more likely scene in Thailand. But boat rage is far more likely in the US than just about anywhere else.


----------



## jammied (Oct 10, 2021)

Going to get a bit heavy on my wisdom of the day... you may often not know what goes on behind the scenes but there is a probably a lot of stuff that if you found out about it that would send absolute chills down your spine.

Also, a small few (relatively speaking) "bad people" can cause a disproportionate amount of far reaching harm.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 11, 2021)

I don't think my quote is verbatim, but the Dalai Lama is supposed to have said something along the lines:


> Even the smallest things in life can have a huge effect.
> Try to sleep in a room with a fly buzzing around.....


----------



## astyle (Oct 11, 2021)

Zvoni said:


> I don't think my quote is verbatim, but the Dalai Lama is supposed to have said something along the lines:


That's what mosquito nets are for.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 11, 2021)

Love is a serious mental disease.”

*Plato*


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 11, 2021)

"I Love to Love (But My Baby Loves to Dance)"

– Robinson & Bolden


----------



## scottro (Oct 11, 2021)

I've seen this one in action many times. I think it comes from Montaigne so I assume the original was in French. So picture me saying it with an Inspector Clousseau accent.

If you like someone, and they spill soup on you at dinner, you laugh. If you don't like someone, the way they hold their fork annoys you.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 12, 2021)

jammied said:


> Going to get a bit heavy on my wisdom of the day... you may often not know what goes on behind the scenes but there is a probably a lot of stuff that if you found out about it that would send absolute chills down your spine.


You usually only find that out when you reach Management and see how things really work. 

What looked so shiny and clean from a lower level is where all the dirt has collected, you just couldn't see from your previous position.


jammied said:


> Also, a small few (relatively speaking) "bad people" can cause a disproportionate amount of far reaching harm.


The Boobie Prize was called that because it was the 1 in a million that blew up in the face of the Boobie that picked it.

When that box is wrapped to attract and set to only blow up in the face of "bad people"? 

Its a Character Test I use in life as a way to identify people of good Character from those who lack it. People who perceive me as someone they can outwit and take advantage of how they identify themselves unknowingly. 

Booby Prize a mind game only played with Boobies, because only Boobies ask to play. 

There are a disproportionate amount of bad people to good and the good suffer because of their actions. It festers and spreads through the ranks like cancer if gone undiagnosed, but don't worry. I'm a Doctor.


----------



## a6h (Oct 12, 2021)

Get married at the age of 18, and have 6 kids, up till the age of 30.
-- Sasha


----------



## jammied (Oct 19, 2021)

Sometimes, you will find yourself dealing with problems where you have hit substantial limitations on what you can do to tackle them by yourself. At that point, you have no choice but to trust others to do the right thing. When the stakes are high, the is helluva of a scary situation to be in.


----------



## jammied (Oct 19, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> You usually only find that out when you reach Management and see how things really work.
> 
> What looked so shiny and clean from a lower level is where all the dirt has collected, you just couldn't see from your previous position.
> 
> ...



Further wisdom of the day of the back of mine! Interesting points to contemplate. Safe to say, I am not going for (or receiving) the "light hearted" wisdom.


----------



## matt_k (Oct 19, 2021)

I am thinking about this probably longer than I should, so it's a "wisdom of the last few days":

You are not your mind.


----------



## astyle (Oct 19, 2021)

jammied said:


> Sometimes, you will find yourself dealing with problems where you have hit substantial limitations on what you can do to tackle them by yourself. At that point, you have no choice but to trust others to do the right thing. When the stakes are high, the is helluva of a scary situation to be in.


I completely agree - I'd also like to point out that this is life in tech support. Like asking someone (who's clearly not an expert in the subject matter) to set up Apache or Snort, and to follow industry's best practices, to boot.


----------



## scottro (Oct 19, 2021)

There's a joke about the human body parts, all communicating, and they all say they're fine.  Only the butthole complains, saying it doesn't feel like working. The moral of the story is that it just takes one a$$hole to wreck everything.  
Similar to jammied's wisdom, but funnier, IMHO.  


Or the late Norm MacDonald had a joke about his uncle. They're walking along and the uncle says, See that library, I helped build that. But they don't call it Jack's library, no one remembers.  A little later, the uncle points to a barn with a similar comment. A little later, a hardware store, saying, That was mine, I built up the business, and now it's a success, but do people say, Look at Jack's hardware store. Nope, all forgotten.

But have sex with one goat.... 
(At that point Norm ends the story, but it's quite true. You're far more likely to be remembered for the bad things you've done. We don't think of rushing for an incredible number of yards when we think of O.J. Simpson).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 23, 2021)

A thoughtful collection: Inspirational Quotes in My Notebook - Azer Koçulu's Journal


----------



## a6h (Oct 30, 2021)

If you don't know the context, statistics are meaningless.
-- Andrew Gelman (American statistician)


----------



## astyle (Oct 30, 2021)

vigole said:


> If you don't know the context, statistics are meaningless.
> -- Andrew Gelman (American statistician)


Yeah, like the "98% effectiveness of Covid vaccines".  It merely means a 2% chance for a breakthrough infection, as opposed to a 4% chance with a different vaccine. Note that says absolutely nothing about actual transmission - only the chances of a _resulting infection_ even manifesting itself to the point that it's possible to detect it.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 30, 2021)

"Two things are infinity: the universe and human stupidity, and I am not sure about universe."

―    Albert Einstein


----------



## tingo (Oct 31, 2021)

vigole said:


> If you don't know the context, statistics are meaningless.
> -- Andrew Gelman (American statistician)


Also: Lies, Damn lies and statistics. :-D


----------



## a6h (Oct 31, 2021)

tingo said:


> Also: Lies, Damn lies and statistics. :-D


There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics.
--  Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## astyle (Oct 31, 2021)

vigole said:


> There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics.
> --  Benjamin Disraeli


*Incorrectly understanding* the statistics directly leads to accusation of _lying and politically incorrect bias_.


----------



## rpowell47 (Nov 1, 2021)

dacrackerx64 said:


> 1. Be optimistic and do your best to be nice and helpful to people. This
> is especially true if you are a leader.
> 
> 2. Learn to accept that you aren't always right. It is a valuable skill to admit
> ...


As a public leader of children, I always lived by the giving others dignity, meaning, and a compassionate sense of community.


----------



## a6h (Nov 8, 2021)

Fuzzy logic is 51% alive, 52% undead, and 53% dead.


----------



## rpowell47 (Nov 15, 2021)

After open heart surgery, being kept alive by a heart lung machine, and 12 months recovering, I truly realized one truth about myself. That is, "I'm life nothing more and nothing less."


----------



## angry_vincent (Nov 15, 2021)

"When you want to help people, you tell them the truth. When you want to help yourself, you tell them what they want to hear."  ~ Thomas Sowell


----------



## a6h (Nov 19, 2021)

There are heretic movements that try to make indentations 4  (or even 2!)
characters deep and that is akin to trying to define the value of PI to be 3
 -- Tuxedo's KNF


----------



## bobmc (Nov 20, 2021)

vigole said:


> Fuzzy logic is 51% alive, 52% undead, and 53% dead.


Good name for a cat ... thanks


----------



## bobmc (Nov 20, 2021)

I read somewhere:-
- Whatever is not nailed down is mine.
- Whatever I can pry up is not nailed down.
*watch out security*


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 20, 2021)

The poisonous mushroom Amanita citrina smells like potatoes.


----------



## a6h (Nov 20, 2021)

Environment cannot be trusted.
-- Dude named ENVIRON 007


----------

